# Blackwater



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone been out on Blackwater River/Bay in the past few days??? If so - conditions, schooling baitfish, mud, birds, dolphin, etc??? Thinking about pushing away from the dock at about 0530 tomorrow. 

Thx...


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Come pick me up


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have seen no schooling bait in Blackwater since all this rain came. I haven't been in a boat driving around but I cross the bridge twice a day and there have been no bait behind the house in the canal. 

And I thought you said your backyard is the bay??


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

2nd attempt..

My backyard is on a bayou off the BW near Milton.

I went down to the intra-coastal about 2 wks and all I seen eas a 8-9' gator near Russell Harbor.

Yea, rain has hurt. It pushed all the fresh and brackish water out into the gulf and replaced ut with mud. 

Keep looking from the bridge!!!!

Thx...


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

So do you have a light in your doc?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, guys I've seen bait, birds and fish chasing bait and caught fish amongst them.
Read the report in Inshore section for today and last sun. both were in black water bay, S. of I-10.

I've also been fishing slower and deeper, remember it's dog days.


----------

